

Ask HN: Review my webapp - toisanji
http://sanbit.com

======
ObieJazz
"But I will, and I found that is very excited to eat icecream in winter."

There needs to be some kind of quality control. I don't want to be the
Hungarian in Monty Python's dirty phrasebook sketch.

~~~
toisanji
I have no idea what this means, what is wrong?

~~~
ObieJazz
This is the beginning of one of the essays:

"I love icecream very much. Normally people wuld like to eat icecream in
summer, few people were seen eating icecream in winter. But I will, and I
found that is very excited to eat icecream in winter."

There are grammatical errors and misspellings all over this.

Here's the Monty Python sketch I'm referring to:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6D1YI-41ao>

Maybe the problem is that people are writing essays in the language they are
learning instead of in their native language like it suggests on the home
page. If that's that case, then this could be a good tool for essay writers to
get feedback on their work. It needs to be clear, though, whether people
should write essays in their native language or in the language they're
learning. Maybe there could be different sections for each type of essay? Then
you could also read essays in your native language written by students of the
language and give them feedback, or you could read essays written by native
speakers of the language you're learning.

~~~
toisanji
ObieJazz, the way I planned to combat that was to display next to the essay,
the level of the person learning that language, so you could distinguish from
practicing a language and contributing by writing in your native language.

~~~
ObieJazz
That sounds like a good plan. Are people going to set their own level? And/or
people could rate (or vote up) the essays and then a person would build karma
in a particular language? Or maybe I'm just imagining that anything could
benefit from being more like HN.

------
jtoy
ui is a bit messy and hard to navigate, but overall awesome. I could see this
useful for foreign language classes.

